# Retired



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

One day, after a few years, I just had enough. Low pay. Weird hours. Company that did not actually give a "fig" about me. Fortunately, I had low expenses and enough saved up for a while, but that was just about used up. Then the magic moment came. I turned 65.

Social Security. Medicare. Medicaid. SNAP. After starting all these, I was actually ahead financially! What a strange feeling. Mostly a huge sense of relief! Things kept getting better.

I qualified for Federally-subsided housing. Not rich, but getting by without Uber or Lyft.

Now there is enough money to slowly pay off my old debts and work on my credit rating and Chexsystems. Maybe I post the best ways to do that.

I was already out when COVID hit. I was able to sit out the horror of potential infection from *&%#%$! passengers. I hope you guys made it though safely. I probably would have quit then since I am in EVERY SINGLE HIGH RISK group. Fortunately, with the vaccines, there is now light at the end of the tunnel, but there are still those who are not getting vaccinated, putting everyone around them at risk.

I will never go back.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Enjoy your retirement and best of luck to you as well!


----------

